# Half Past Dead.



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2002)

I hadn't heard about this movie until I saw an ad for it tonight. What is it with Steven Seagal and rappers?


----------



## theneuhauser (Nov 3, 2002)

yes, im sure its another classic. and isnt jet li also making a movie with a rap master right now? (cradle to the grave?)


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *yes, im sure its another classic. and isnt jet li also making a movie with a rap master right now? (cradle to the grave?) *



Yes, but DMX is almost a bigger actor than rapper now. Plus for some odd reason I like him, I think he actually studied, or studies MA a bit, not sure of the system though. Also Cradle to the Grave will have Mark Dacascos in it, YEAH!! About time he started back, Brotherhood of the Wolf was amazing! Also contributing are Kelly Hu and Anthony Anderson. I'm looking forward to it.

Who is the rapper in Half Past Dead? I'm not a big fan of musicians becoming actors, although a few have done it well. Madona is not one of them however!!

7sm


----------



## Kong (Nov 13, 2002)

That`s the big trend nowadays isn`t it, guess it has been for awhile now, rappers turning actors. Samuel Jackson even had this comment in the media a minute ago where he stated he wouldn`t work with rappers in films, because he thought it was taking credibility and props away from "real" actors, hehe, I think it`s all good though in the name of entertainment!
I guess it`s just part of this whole enterprising thing in Hip Hop right now, where if you break as an artist, it`s like compulsory to bring in all your crew and family and release a clothing line and a hair dressing business or something


----------



## M F (Nov 14, 2002)

I believe the rapper in Half Past Dead is Ja-Rule.


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M F _
> 
> *I believe the rapper in Half Past Dead is Ja-Rule. *



I was looking at the cast and crew and I don't see a rappers name listed. Not that I could possibly list every rappers name, but none I recognized.


7sm


----------



## tarabos (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *What is it with Steven Seagal and rappers? *



you have to admit...the man is smart for teaming up with rappers. this way, his movies reach a whole new demograph, and in turn, are much more successful than his past movies. segal is always better when he is "less of a leading man" so to speak. take a little attention away from him and that huge ego of his and his movies are a little more enjoyable i think.

i just wonder if he messes with the rappers on his movie sets like he messes with all of the stunt men...going around kicking them in the groin to see if they are prepared and crap like that.


----------



## M F (Nov 14, 2002)

http://www.sonypictures.com/movies/halfpastdead/
This is the home page for the movie.


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> 
> *
> i just wonder if he messes with the rappers on his movie sets like he messes with all of the stunt men...going around kicking them in the groin to see if they are prepared and crap like that. *



WHAT ? Are you serious? I would kick his *** star or no star if he came around kicking me in the groin to see if I was prepared!! :cuss:  I got your prepared right here!!

7sm


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *I hadn't heard about this movie until I saw an ad for it tonight. What is it with Steven Seagal and rappers? *



It's all about the mean green, and making the most scratch! As was previously mentioned, it's fairly simple. If Seagal hooks up with the hottest rappers of the moment, then his flicks are bound to appeal to a wider audience and thus he'll be able put more asses in the seats and make more ducats at the box office.  I wish I would have thought of that...:shrug:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

http://abcnews.go.com/wire/Entertainment/ap20021122_533.html


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2002)

Today a story about this is in the news section on the main Yahoo! page. Here's what it links too:
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...=762&e=2&u=/nm/20021123/en_nm/crime_seagal_dc

"Seagal Linked to Threat to L.A. Times Reporter"


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2002)

Here's one example, from Roger Ebert:



> Seagal's great contribution to the movie is to look very serious, even menacing, in closeups carefully framed to hide his double chin. I do not object to the fact that he's put on weight. Look who's talking. I object to the fact that he thinks he can conceal it from us with knee-length coats and tricky camera angles. I would rather see a movie about a pudgy karate fighter than a movie about a guy you never get a good look at.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 25, 2002)

Scathing reviews for "Half Past Dead". 
Here's one example, from Roger Ebert:

Seagal's great contribution to the movie is to look very serious, even menacing, in closeups carefully framed to hide his double chin. I do not object to the fact that he's put on weight. Look who's talking. I object to the fact that he thinks he can conceal it from us with knee-length coats and tricky camera angles. I would rather see a movie about a pudgy karate fighter than a movie about a guy you never get a good look at.
.
.
.
Ouch! Hurt me some more Rog...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 4, 2003)

I finally watched it tonight.

It was baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad...


----------



## Blindside (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes it was, but Kelly Hu was still hot in that Matrix get up.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Nov 5, 2003)

the movie was a big bummer said it took place in detriot did not look like detriot to me 

I heard the dmx is going to retire from rapping and make movies only


----------

